# Sleeper room assignment when redeeming online



## acelafan (Feb 11, 2017)

I redeemed points for Mom and her friend Chicago > Whitefish on Empire Builder this summer. They are very excited about taking the train. Well being the introvert I am, I did the AGR redemption online rather than calling and I forgot the part about requesting a room on the upper level. So they got assigned room 14 on the lower level.

When I called Amtrak and AGR to inquire about moving their room to an upper level, both agents said because the price of the room has changed I would have to cancel, pay a penalty and lose some points, and then re-book to get an upper level room. That stinks.


Has anyone successfully changed rooms without cancelling and rebooking? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 11, 2017)

This is a frequent question on this Forum.

Call AGR back and, if necessary,ask for a Supervisor since it is not supposed to cost you any points (or money on a paid rez)to "Modify" your rez so as to change to an Upstairs Roomette.

Not all agents know how tp do this, but it's the proper procedure.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, make sure you say "modify". Seasoned reps and supervisors know how to do this with no additional charge.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 11, 2017)

As a fairly regular Amtrak traveler, I have never been successful requesting the "modify" so I ALWAYS call AGR(not the regular Amtrak number) and request a specific roomette or bedroom number as I like to be near the center of the car on the upper level. For me that is the roomette 003.


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 11, 2017)

Did it with an AGR and paid reservation only a couple of weeks ago. AGR agent did both for me no problems and no extra charges.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 12, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is a frequent question on this Forum.
> 
> Call AGR back and, if necessary,ask for a Supervisor since it is not supposed to cost you any points (or money on a paid rez)to "Modify" your rez so as to change to an Upstairs Roomette.
> 
> Not all agents know how tp do this, but it's the proper procedure.


Thanks for the tips - they won't do it. I called this morning and they quoted me the same policy (any modification or change, matter what, requires a cancel and rebooking). When I asked for a supervisor they put me on hold for 18 minutes and I gave up without them ever coming on.

I'm just annoyed that it would be like getting an award reservation on Delta and then when you want to change your seat, the award cost went up 12,000 points. You're still on the exact same flight! It's really poor customer service by Amtrak, especially when you make the redemption online it doesn't say anything like "seats will be assigned and any change may result in an increase in fare."


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 12, 2017)

I would keep trying. Try mid morning during a weekday. I usually do that time based on the theory that the more senior/experienced agents are working normal business hours. Again, they did it for me just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2017)

Did you call the 1-800-USA-RAIL line or the AGR line? If the regular line, call the AGR line. You may get better results. (And they're also open 7 days a week.)


----------



## acelafan (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, I owe Amtrak an apology. I was at Dunkin Donuts when I received an email with an updated reservation PDF document. They switched Mom & company from room 14 to room 9 which is great since they won't have to walk up and down the stairs to visit the diner, lounge, etc. That was the biggest concern. They also didn't charge me any more points so I'm happy!

(PS. I had called USARAIL first, then I called AGR twice. In all 3 cases, they said my reservation would have to charged an additional 4,000 points.)


----------



## printman2000 (Feb 12, 2017)

acelafan said:


> Well, I owe Amtrak an apology. I was at Dunkin Donuts when I received an email with an updated reservation PDF document. They switched Mom & company from room 14 to room 9 which is great since they won't have to walk up and down the stairs to visit the diner, lounge, etc. That was the biggest concern. They also didn't charge me any more points so I'm happy!
> 
> (PS. I had called USARAIL first, then I called AGR twice. In all 3 cases, they said my reservation would have to charged an additional 4,000 points.)


Wow. So they told you you could not without paying and then did it anyway? That is cool, kinda.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 12, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I owe Amtrak an apology. I was at Dunkin Donuts when I received an email with an updated reservation PDF document. They switched Mom & company from room 14 to room 9 which is great since they won't have to walk up and down the stairs to visit the diner, lounge, etc. That was the biggest concern. They also didn't charge me any more points so I'm happy!
> ...


I assume a supervisor eventually looked at the reservation and made the change I requested. But the front line reps were very insistent that it couldn't be done without cashing in more points.

It would be nice if amtrak.com could let you pick an available room when booking, though. Feature request.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2017)

acelafan said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > acelafan said:
> ...


I think what you need to do in the future is book your trip from that Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 12, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think what you need to do in the future is book your trip from that Dunkin' Donuts.


Maybe that's the secret.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 12, 2017)

acelafan said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I think what you need to do in the future is book your trip from that Dunkin' Donuts.
> ...


I tried Krispy Kreme but it didn't work. Got hot donuts though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 12, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


KK's are too sticky. That was probably your problem.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, I booked my trips in May and like you one  of my sleepers was on the upper level, I called and I was told the same thing,but the agent did an adjustment for me because I had an

operation and I need to be close to the bathrooms. I also told her that she could look at the rest of my tickets and see that all the others were also on the lower level even when I rode in lower level coach. She however declined and worked it out for me. As an old man, I have to pee all the time and I don't always get a lot of notice from my bladder. If you are a man keep living you will understand.


----------



## silmaril (Mar 18, 2017)

I booked a bunch of tickets online yesterday. Should I be phoning to request an upper level roomette?

Thanks.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2017)

silmaril said:


> I booked a bunch of tickets online yesterday. Should I be phoning to request an upper level roomette?
> 
> Thanks.


The tickets emailed to you will have your room assignments on them. You can see their locations at http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## silmaril (Mar 18, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> silmaril said:
> 
> 
> > I booked a bunch of tickets online yesterday. Should I be phoning to request an upper level roomette?
> ...


Thanks! I hadn't twigged that the Room allocation was on the tickets. I've checked and have all upper level roomettes


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 19, 2017)

I have learned to book rooms with an agent up front. Avoids the hassle of having to find someone who will "allow" you to change rooms.


----------



## acelafan (Mar 19, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> I have learned to book rooms with an agent up front. Avoids the hassle of having to find someone who will "allow" you to change rooms.


I agree. Until Amtrak lets you choose a room assignment when purchasing a sleeper accommodation online, calling is much better to ensure you get what you want.


----------



## silmaril (Mar 20, 2017)

acelafan said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned to book rooms with an agent up front. Avoids the hassle of having to find someone who will "allow" you to change rooms.
> ...


Choosing while booking online would be awesome. Because I'm booking from OS, the times aren't helpful for calling!


----------

